# remove cup marks from wood?



## doj (Mar 14, 2006)

hi all,,,,, anyone know how to remove cup stains from wood,,, the wood has been varnished and stained


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

doj said:


> the wood has been varnished and stained


Do you know what type of varnish or surface coat, as that is what is damaged not the wood.

Sometimes you can get away with wiping with something as simple as olive oil, but it does depend on what product the wood has been coated with.


----------



## doj (Mar 14, 2006)

no i dont,, but the unit is about 30 years old,,, if thats any help


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Is the mark on the finished surface or on the wood under the finish?


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Are the cup stains a white cloudy colour? If they are that would indicate the damage is to the surface. 

Depending on the value of the piece of furniture it could be time to be very careful because you can do more damage than good. So whatever you do, do a practice on a part of the furniture thats not seen.

There are multiple methods of repair and without actually seeing the damage its a bit tricky to offer advice.
Do you have a good digital camera, maybe you could upload a photo for us to see.


----------

